

Kid Cannabis  - Perceval
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/7683923/kid_cannabis

======
Perceval
I think the key quote in this article is: "In the end, Nate was not undone by
his own greed but by overlooking one of the basic tenets of capitalism: Never
underestimate the competition."

